

Billionaire develops mass water-heating system to warm the ocean in his backyard - maibaum
http://danspapers.com/2013/11/derwood-hodgegrass-heats-ocean-at-his-southampton-estate/

======
ChuckMcM
You can see it is a joke by inspection if the claim is 100 sq yards of ocean
raised from 47 degrees to 82 degrees. That is a change of 19.4 degrees C for
an area of 83 sq meters. Assuming an average depth of 1m or 83 cubic meters or
83,000,000 cc and that is 4.18 * 19.2 * 83000000 joules. Or 6.7 gigajoules
over 7200 seconds (2 hrs) is just about a megawatt of power.

It would work if that device on the beach was a compact nuclear explosive :-)

------
johndavidback
I'm actually a little bit confused by this - is this serious? It all seemed
normal (well, normal being relative) until the last bit about ex-drug
smugglers and cash-lined suits.

Maybe I'm just not rich enough to fall into this kind of R&D mindset where
these things even warrant consideration by sane humans.

~~~
DanBC
It is clearly false. Derwood Hodgegrass is unbelievable for a name even before
websearching it.

~~~
jdludlow
Yes. No one uses the word "egress" unless they're installing basement windows,
and I would hope that when I crack the billion mark I don't need two
assistants to towel me off when I'm done swimming.

------
pseudometa
Billionaire who chooses to stay in the hamptons in the winter and doesn't have
an indoor swimming pool. Hahaha

------
aukaost
That made me think of Nauthólsvík in Reykjavík:
[http://visitreykjavik.is/nautholsvik-geothermal-
beach](http://visitreykjavik.is/nautholsvik-geothermal-beach)

------
wil421
Not sure if this is real but I don't think its good for the ocean.

I don't think something the size of an ATM can heat 100 square yards of ocean.

------
onezeno
Can't tell if fiction.

------
taybin
This is one of the most disturbing things I've read today.

------
jchung
Satire

~~~
DanielStraight
If in doubt:
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22derwood%20hod...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22derwood%20hodgegrass%22)

------
URSpider94
its a joke, folks.

